# SPR build



## GSURugger (Feb 6, 2015)

Pictures forthcoming. Still waiting on parts, but I'm hoping for a sweet weapon once assembled. 

-Stag arms 18" stainless fluted heavy profile bbl
-Stag arms A3 upper
-PSA lower with Magpul MOE grip and trigger guard, ACS-L stock
-JP Enterprises 3-4lb single stage trigger
-15" UTG slim line free float handgaurd 
-A no name muzzle brake
-PSA nickel boron BCG 
-Simmons 6-24x44 scope mil dot reticle


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Feb 6, 2015)

GSURugger said:


> Pictures forthcoming. Still waiting on parts, but I'm hoping for a sweet weapon once assembled.
> 
> -Stag arms 18" stainless fluted heavy profile bbl
> -Stag arms A3 upper
> ...



Sounds like it's gonna be one sweet coyote slayer.  
5.56/.223 or .223wylde?


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 7, 2015)

Ajohnson0587 said:


> Sounds like it's gonna be one sweet coyote slayer.
> 5.56/.223 or .223wylde?



5.56/.223
Barrel is the same one off of Stag's 3G setup


----------



## wareagle700 (Feb 8, 2015)

You may consider a standard A2 flash hider over the "no name muzzle brake". Some muzzle devices can have a negative impact on accuracy, its usually a good idea to go with known quality if you are going to use one. The A2 works just fine and I think you will find the .223 to be relatively soft shooting without a brake.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 8, 2015)

wareagle700 said:


> You may consider a standard A2 flash hider over the "no name muzzle brake". Some muzzle devices can have a negative impact on accuracy, its usually a good idea to go with known quality if you are going to use one. The A2 works just fine and I think you will find the .223 to be relatively soft shooting without a brake.



I'm well aware of the .223/5.56 's soft shooting, but I had this brake already so I figured I'd use it.  If I don't like it I'll change.  All I've ever owned/shot is the standard A2.  Wanted to try something different.


----------



## 82crawler (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been considering an SPR type build myself. lets see some groups when you get it together


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 18, 2015)

Will do.  Gotta call Stag today, got home, excited like a kid on Christmas yesterday, open the box, and low and behold they sent me a left-handed stripped upper.....


----------

